# 80% cocker spaniel



## Taylors (Feb 9, 2012)

Took 8 month old Lottie for her first trim today, was very nervous as didn't want to much of her curl taken away so asked for a teddy bear cut. Unfortunately the Groomer said this wasn't possible as she is 80% cocker and therefore not enough curl for a teddy bear. Was really gutted - her poodle father had masses of tight curls so was really shocked. Will this change as she gets older or will this stay the same ?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I would love to see a picture of her coat.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh would also like to see your lovely girl. Wilf was wavey and got curlier as he got older and Mable was fairly flat coated and is now wavey xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Would love to see a before and after?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

At 8 months her coat could still curl more as she might still have her puppy coat not her adult coat. Like everyone else would love to see pics.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Photo please


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Would love to see photos - but a bit puzzled about how she can be 80% cocker and have a poodle father?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

2ndhandgal said:


> Would love to see photos - but a bit puzzled about how she can be 80% cocker and have a poodle father?


I thought this too but I guess the coat can be one more than the other and so I guess this poo is more of a flat coated Cockapoo.


----------



## Taylors (Feb 9, 2012)

*Before and After*

Hi, thank so much for all your replies, I have been trying to figure out how to get the photos onto here - hopefully I've sorted it now.
I'm really pleased with her cut, despite not being quite so curly I think she looks adorable.


----------



## poppy2011 (Feb 19, 2012)

how cute, she's had a lovely cut. my cp is a little less curly than that and is having her first cut tomorrow. she is the most fluffy dog ever ever ever she looks really fat but it's pure fur. im going to try adding a photo too


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

She's looks great, and their coats do change over time, ours have both got curlier, but no guarantees 

Ian


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Well she look gorgeous and 100% Cockapoo to me


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Claire, 

I think Lottie is STUNNING! 

She has a similar coat to Saffi who is also 8 months:









Personally I don't think Saffi will ever be as curly as some others - the plus side is her coat will be easier to manage 

You groomer doesn't know what they're talking about! You can get flat coated Cockapoos, it doesn't mean they're any less of a Poodle!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Forgot to mention she also reminds me of Colin's Ted who I met at the weekend. 

http://www.ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=9593&highlight=Colin


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

What a cutie! She looks just like an 8 month Cockapoo to me! They often have flatter/wavey coats when they are younger and then curl more as it grows. Daisy's coat was just like that but when it grew out turned to ringlets. I have clippered her since and it ha grown back even curlier which was not what I planned! I really don't think you should worry, she is adorable!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

I also have a thick wavy coated cp, would also love him to have a teddy cut, but i don't think he's going to get any curlier, looks like il have to go with the scruffy shaggy look...

He's only ever had a little trim done by myself, that was around 4 1/2 months old

He does have a few curls under his neck (which you can't see)

Here's some pics


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Sezra said:


> What a cutie! She looks just like an 8 month Cockapoo to me! They often have flatter/wavey coats when they are younger and then curl more as it grows. Daisy's coat was just like that but when it grew out turned to ringlets. I have clippered her since and it ha grown back even curlier which was not what I planned! I really don't think you should worry, she is adorable!


I didn't realise Daisy had got curlier! I wonder if Saffi will too!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She's lovely, I love my Dudley's shaggy coat, its similar to Lotties 'before' look and I'm going to try to keep it long and shaggy, although like emmelg's Bailey he has some curls under his neck. I guess they meant the coat was 80% cocker. She looks great in both pic's though.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

At 8 months there is still time for the coat to change quite a bit and some will get thicker and curlier with every groom well into their first year. Biscuit's coat is still evening up all over into a wavy/curly thick coat and looks better with every groom. x


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I think her shaggy look is gorgeous. Dexter has two types of fur - most of his body is curly but he has a large patch on his back that is straight / wavy !!! 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit had a patch like that around his shoulders but it is definitely getting more like the rest of him now with every cut. I'm sure Dexter will even up too over the next 6 months. x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awwww she looks lovely! X


----------



## Taylors (Feb 9, 2012)

Turi said:


> Hi Claire,
> 
> I think Lottie is STUNNING!
> 
> ...


Ah Saffi is soooooo cute !!!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Biscuit had a patch like that around his shoulders but it is definitely getting more like the rest of him now with every cut. I'm sure Dexter will even up too over the next 6 months. x


Bailey has the same straight patch on his neck/shoulders it parts and looks strange to the rest of his coat, I hope it curls up a little as he gets older too, at what age did you notice it started to change x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

She is gorgeous and looks very Cockapoo to me. There is still plenty of time for the coat to change. I've watched lots of shaggy puppy coats change to quite curly over time. The changing coat is part of what I love about the Cockapoo, you can never quite tell what you are going to end up with...apart from a best friend that is...


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What gorgeous photo's. 100% cockapoos all of them.


----------

